# crappies after ice out?



## Addiction (Apr 18, 2008)

I am just wondering what lakes produce the best after ice out for crappie from shore? not asking for an exact location but i never really fished for them after the ice was all gone until the spring time when they move into the shallows. any info would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Indian Lake and Buckeye can be good, lots of channels at IL hold crappie and gills, just grap a rod,few jigs and go looking. GOOD LUCK


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

delaware can be good takes some work though jigs seem to work best early then once they start holdign water back the bite on minnow better


----------

